# Breed Info - The Inconvenient Truth



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's have a thread for harried but humourfull owners to describe their breed based on experience. We sort of have it with Beagle sufferer's and Spaniel threads already.



RAINYBOW said:


> Absolutely and mine can Bog Off Spectacularly when the mood takes him and i don't stop him in time


Is just so inspiring!

I'll post something about manic Collie intensity and work-a-holic nature for example later.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

lol seems mine is here already  I would say bogging off is his speciality BUT he does always come back ....... eventually :cryin:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I have two GSDs who are _completely_ different, so my overall breed description based on my experience with these two would make no sense.  lol.

It'd go: They're insane, they yodel, they are lazy, bursting with energy, friendly, unfriendly, easy to groom, hard to groom, neurotic, easy-going, love everyone, hate everyone. They're water babies, they hate getting wet. The list goes on. 

The only thing my two agree on is probably: 'balls are good', 'walks are good', 'sleeping's good' and 'food is good'.  Oh, and 'sheep poop is delicious.'


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> I have two GSDs who are _completely_ different, so my overall breed description based on my experience with these two would make no sense.  lol.
> 
> It'd go: They're insane, they yodel, they are lazy, bursting with energy, friendly, unfriendly, easy to groom, hard to groom, neurotic, easy-going, love everyone, hate everyone. They're water babies, they hate getting wet. The list goes on.
> 
> The only thing my two agree on is probably: 'balls are good', 'walks are good', 'sleeping's good' and 'food is good'.  Oh, and 'sheep poop is delicious.'


I think the sheep poo is a universal dog thing sadly


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

One word -

YAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Em
xx


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

lol.

...May I try again? Inconvenient truth of German Shepherds. Hmmmm.

They usually think they know better than you. (And they usually do. ) 

They shed like crazy. 

They're really messy drinkers, they can practically flood your kitchen with one lick. 

They want walking, whatever the weather, walking is imperitive.

They're very, very sensitive dogs. Very! 

Their waggy tails are too good at swiping coffee tables clear. 

If they're running in a wide open area, watch out. Doesn't matter how much space there is to run in, they're going to run into your legs.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Rottweiler - Makes a great watchdog - Sits by the window watching people go past while wagging tail furiously hoping to grab their attention
Brave - Is scared of spiders and other bugs.
Loving - Loves everyone even complete strangers that are met on walks. Love all furry animals big or small.
A Clown- Always making you laugh with silly things she does.

Border Collie - Shadow by name & Shadow by nature.
Loves cuddles - Proper cuddles that is, with paws around your neck and falling asleep while you watch the telly.
Very human Like & a great listener - Apears to understand your every word & will listen to you while looking intensly into your eyes.
Fast - Who said cheeters were the fastest mammals on earth?
Vocal - Likes to sing along with their humans.


Rottie/GSD/Dal cross
Loves food - Great at helping to pick up crumbs etc after kids drop food on the floor.
Toy thief - you'll find kids toys stashed in a pile at the botton of the garden in a nice big hole if you don't keep them out of reach.
Trainer thief - same as above but you will find them with holes in or the sole ripped off.
Loveable - very loving and wanting cuddles.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Weimaraners in my experience.. 

Have a slight nervous disposition, verbal when meet new people in the home.. Can show toy obsessive behaviour. 
Have found easy to train and are very loyal and obedient dogs.. That do not like to go outside if its spitting(light rain).
They are energetic dogs out of the home, but once in the home are quite happy to sleep all day as long as you are near.. They are very alert smart dogs.. 
LOved being out sniffing but dont run off when they get a scent.. 

:lol: thats my dogs..  But then again.. My GSD x Boxer pup has exactly the same outlook and he has grown up with the weims from 6 weeks so therefor it is more than likely learnt behaviour, 

I also believe each dogs do have traits but different people can use these traits to there advantage and dilute the traits that are not needed through training..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah just realised you want a humourous out take on this.. Im tired.. 

Weims..

Love water if its in a pond mud pit canal or the sea.. Trying to get them into the bath is a totally different matter.. Unless you are very strong willed and physically strong don't bother getting into the fight with them about bath time.. 

Love food.. especially medicine.. They will quite happily catch wormers as you toss them into the air to worm them..  Unless your name is Bridget.. And to good to be catching tit bits through the air regardless of what it is.. 

Weim puppies whilst out walking you need a person to walk behind you backwards and a person to walk at each side.. Just to make sure these medium sized dogs don't run into you knocking you onto the floor, They then tend to gallop with you feeling like they are laughing at you.. 

Do not leave any food that is not for them within reach unattended, It will be gone before you get back to it.. with not even a crumb of evidence.. :lol:

Be very careful stepping over these dogs when they seem to be asleep as they often suddenly jump up with you and before you have managed to tack them up ready for the Grand National they have you rhodeoing road the living room before they ditch you on the floor..

Wearing flips flops.. Please beware.. These dogs have a tendency to be very close to you whilst in your flip flop and often stand on the flop bit preventing you from stepping forward..

The stairs, Please be warned unless you teach your puppy from an early age that the stairs are not to be raced down.. Then you may have an unexpected A&E visit..  As they are trying to get passed you to beat you to the kitchen in case there may be a tit bit there for them..

Please discourage anyone from entering your garden or popping their hand over for a stroke as a weimaraner owner can not be held responsible for missing fingers..

Please be warned these dogs do not like to sit on the floor they like to sit on something comfy like another dog.. Please see picture below..


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Rottweiler - Makes a great watchdog - Sits by the window watching people go past while wagging tail furiously hoping to grab their attention
> Brave - Is scared of spiders and other bugs.
> Loving - Loves everyone even complete strangers that are met on walks. Love all furry animals big or small.
> A Clown- Always making you laugh with silly things she does.


 Yes!

Also: Brave - chases cats (or would if I'd let her!) but wouldn't know what to do if she caught one. 
A Clown - chases flies if they get in the house - quite funny up on the hind legs like a massive meerkat! 
Loving - doesn't like you out of her sight - follows you everywhere and must have a belly rub the minute you come home 
Lap dog - yes, lap dog! Has no idea how big she is 
Big Softie!!!


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

In my experience, Rotties are very sensitive and easily become fearful of things they are not sure of. This is what makes them good guard dogs though in the end- the fear and sensitivity usually manifests itself in seemingly brave and 'confident' behaviours.

I have most experience in rescue organisations though, not family pets.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Border Collie - thinks his job is your personal trainer! He's right, damn smart*ss


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Golden Retriever - courtousy 2 tone body work not a tidemark, oh no! Master detector of wallow holes and lawn groomer.


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Springey
Pullers
Active
Non stop
Intelligent
Entertaining
Loony
Sniffers


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Border Collie - the dog that makes you look younger, but feel very very old and decrepit inside! Bulk buy joint care and do brain training before purchase. Remember BC's do not have pups they have nippers!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Springers= 0 to 60 at the blink of an eye missing out the 2nd,3rd and 4th gear.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cockers = Masters at floor sweeping, regretfully it is the forest floor which then deposits itself all over your own carpet but they really believe they are helping the environment


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Cockers = Masters at floor sweeping, regretfully it is the forest floor which then deposits itself all over your own carpet but they really believe they are helping the environment


Hmmm, the Wolf in floor sweeping clothing?


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Irish Setters:
High grooming requirements; all over, remember the gentleman areas too
High maintenance grooming; trimming of feet to prevent mud clots turning into baked clay pebbles, ears to prevent that 'just rubbed my head in a travel bush' felt matt look
High grooming equipment needs; plethora of combs and brushes and not forgetting the hot & cold tap installation if you don't want to have ice block fingers in the depths of a muddy winter
Don't do stairs, life in general is beneath their dignity unless it involves tasting cat poo or rolling in fox doo dahs
*Must* have training to drain their mental energy, slow to mature both physically (5yrs) and mentally (3yrs min) - said with wry smile on face
Don't get one if you desire a couch potato lifestyle
Give them an inch and they'll take a mile

Lastly - great fun to own, very family oriented and did I mention high maintenance grooming .....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cairn mix:

Always want to know what you're doing very nosy they try to hide it by calling them inquisitive. Any open drawer or cupboard will have a little nose in it and you'll have a constant shadow. Generally to be found right where you can't see them then make you feel guilty if you step on a paw or tail

Are very insistent they are big dogs and can take on rotties/german shepherds etc especially as puppies. Need careful socialisation with other dogs

Vocal very vocal love the sound of their own bark 

If Buster's anything to go by these tough rugged terriers refuse to get their delicate paws wet by going out in the rain. Short runs into the garden for toileting are possible.

Stubborn mostly because they're convinced they're superior to humans and can't be bothered doing whatever silly thing the humans have come up with this week. Can be overcome with suitable bribery however.

Don't seem to feel jumping off an 8ft wall onto sand or running headfirst into a wall however a cut on their paw will result in limping and woe is me attitude for days.

They are supposedly high prey drive yet as wimps will run from the rabbit they annoyed one too many times that bit them

And worst of all they will steal your heart and wrap you around their little paw and you will never want to be without them


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> And worst of all they will steal your heart and wrap you around their little paw and you will never want to be without them


Me and my dog, love the feisty Cairn that races across the fields to meet us!
It's a Cairn that's the 2nd dog, mine spazzs out over when I say "let's go see X".


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

often Mountain Feists or Old-Fashioned Feists or Treeing Feists - 
the original & ultimate '_terrierrrist_', also the origin of *feisty*, which should forewarn ya. 

they arrived during the Colonial era as do-anything, all purpose dogs who would alert on intruders, 
catch & kill vermin in barn or fields, help hunt small game [squirrels are a specialty of the breed], 
& as companions for hearth and home.

their weaknesses are the typical terrierrrist flaws: 
- active, reactive, observant, *vocal* in the extreme, they will scream with anger, shout excitedly, 
or just endlessly comment on the passing scene like Howard Cosell at a sports-event - ya wish s/he would 
just shuddup & let ya watch in peace 

- will chase anything moving, anytime & anywhere; no-one's toys are sacred, & racing off with a small part 
when U attempt to repair some thingamabob is a great game; sadly they do not seem to feel *finding* 
the essential small-part is anywhere near as much fun, after they've dropped it in shrubbery or buried it.

- U will need a large budget for squeaky-stuffies - 
stuffies which do not squeak are sad pointless things, while stuffies which squeal exist for only ONE reason: 
to be eviscerated so the squeaky can be removed & punctured.  TIP: buy spare squeakers, insert them 
as needed & stitch up the wounds, & the victim is ready to return to the fray!

- be very careful if the yard / garden has squirrels! 
resident or visiting squirrels are electromagnets for any Feist, who zoom to them like iron-filings. 
*Feists will do the impossible when they pursue squirrels, including climb trees, fly off roofs, 
swim moats stocked with gilled monsters, & run so fast they set the lawn afire in dry weather.* 
Feists who are hurt while in pursuit of squirrels may not realize they have been injured till later. 
YouTube - Bella mountain feist terrier climbing trees

- Feists are described as 'tough', resilient, hard-hunting, etc. This is true. 
it is also true that they may hate getting their bare bellies wet, be terrified of nail-clippers, panic at the vet's, 
& wet themselves if a toddler backs them into a corner.

Be prepared to save them without making it embarrassing  & don't make it an entertaining story for house-guests - 
they have delicate feelings about being laughed-at by strangers, altho they are not bothered by laughter in the family 
& can be clowns, when it's just us folks. Some are tremendous hams & will do ridiculous things for laughs or applause, 
but please don't forget their sensitive side: laughing at Ur Feist when s/he falls downstairs means hurt feelings.


----------



## pearl Button (May 12, 2011)

Kelpie, mmmm high speed mugger
Collies always first for cuddles and always first out of the gate!
Maltese, always in charge!
mini poodle wolf in sheeps clothing
setter mix robotic pheasant finder


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Poms:

Very territorial! Thinks she has to chase every bird, squirrel, cat, insect out of the garden.

Very brave! When there is a piece of glass or a gate between her and the enemy.

In training to be a mountain goat! An absolute must for scaling the dizzy heights of the furniture.

Thinks she's a cat so must bound around the house to try and imitate cats.

Only wants to eat food which is not hers. Her food is nasty: people food and cat food good.

Chases invisible prey round and round the garden table till giddy.

Loves water so long as it doesn't get her wet.

Loves having a cuddle mostly when she can see the cats want one and she wants to push them off.

Thinks cats produce pooh and vomit so she can have a delicious snack.

Likes to masturbate herself on people's feet.

Hates baths and sweet smelling shampoo and much prefers the smell of eau de poop.

Likes to run around mum in mad circles as she walks.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

RAINYBOW - look at this I stumbled across it whilst surfing a page on List of Smartest Dog Breeds - Smart Dogs - Intelligent Dogs and saw the English Cocker Spaniel Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming you got it easy "*They are very quick learners and are eager to please.*", nothing about "bogging off"!

Then compare to Border Collie Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming which they say in a nutshell "If you don't give a Border Collie the physical and mental exercise he needs, he *will destroy everything.*"

See Dr Evil needs to give up the cats and get a BC, then he'll succeed!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We own Sarplaninacs. An ancient and rare breed, hated by many, feared by more and loved by the few.
Their perceived reputation can easily be paralleled to that of Cerberus. The dog once jointly owned by Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin and Beelzebub.
They are the stuff legends are made from. Once believed to have eaten most living creatures, they are thought to be solely responsible for the demise of the Dinosaur, the Dodo, fire breathing Dragons and Yuppies.

Sars' are completely deaf and can't hear a word you say or the screams you emit.

However, our Sars' are even more rare because they live on a restricted diet of fresh meat (fit for human consumption) we wouldn't feed them any of that questionable minced offal you might find down at 'Pets R Us recycled' and the butcher has actually struck up a deal with them whereby they get his best cuts and, in return, they don't devour his children in the search for something a little more tender.

So you see you can bribe them and folks told us you couldn't! 

Sars' are highly intelligent and agile thinkers and can often outhink us dumb human animals with ease. This can be a real pain in the 4R53 because before whatever it is that's caught their attention has registered in your brain, they've dealt with the situation long before you have the chance to shout 'Come back you little 845T4RD5!' 
Sometimes, obedience can be a matter of compromise. (We refer to this deliberate act of being ignored as 'The call of the wild') 

They are physically demanding and require lots of stimulation to prevent them from becoming bored. Boredom is the root of most of their deviances.

Compared with that many of their cousins we are familiar with, both Zara and Oscar live a good life and spend much of their outdoor life off leash. 
(This in itself is an achievement because we have no anxiety over them attacking the people they might meet on their wanderings through the forest) 
Of course they bark it's what they were designed to do? (Just not at 2:00am. OSCAR!)

They like to travel and go new places (Certainly not the stay at home and guard the house as well as the spiders in it dogs at all)

On the whole, they are mostly not what they're supposed to be and are just like many other dogs, mischievous, entertaining, playful, bloody funny, very loving and adore attention (Just not at 3:00am. OSCAR!) and human interaction, but unlike many dogs, not before they've body searched the humans in question. 
They certainly aren't as indfifferent or as nonchalant as some might want to have you believe.

However, something they do all have in common with each other and that is, they do not suffer fools. :nono: 

It really is a sad and crying shame that such a magnificent animal has a consistently poor reputation because these dogs, with a little effort, can be so much more than many folks allow them to be or give them credit for.

Apart from their one or two teensy weensy foibles, we think we've been ripped off! :glare:

I WANT A VICIOUS DOG AND I WANT ONE NOW!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> RAINYBOW - look at this I stumbled across it whilst surfing a page on List of Smartest Dog Breeds - Smart Dogs - Intelligent Dogs and saw the English Cocker Spaniel Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming you got it easy "*They are very quick learners and are eager to please.*", nothing about "bogging off"!
> 
> Then compare to Border Collie Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming which they say in a nutshell "If you don't give a Border Collie the physical and mental exercise he needs, he *will destroy everything.*"
> 
> See Dr Evil needs to give up the cats and get a BC, then he'll succeed!


LOL, well as he clearly so easy to train i will teach him to read in my lunch hour and ALL my problems will be solved  

Actually i think it's a very good description of them in general (except most cocker owners i have met would disagree with the highly trainable bit)  I am also lucky in that Oscar is ok to be left and has never suffered any seperation anxiety but to be honest he is so easy to take with that we don't leave him for long periods (more than 3 hours) very often. I do think they are a sociable breed though and i doubt he would tolerate being left for long periods regularly without being unhappy about it 

Lots of Oscar Lookilikes on that page too, how i wish i could keep him in full coat, it looks so magnificent :cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

*Westie*

Can hear a fridge opening whilst fast asleep.

Can suffer from identity crisis - they actually think they're Rotties.

Has a fierce growl, most often employed to show a tennis ball who's boss.

Employ a scientific system to determine which strangers to demand attention from - selection appears random to the untrained human eye.

Sleeps. Wakes when hears fridge open. Sleeps again. Sleeps some more. Wakes for food. Sleeps.

Classify anything that moves as a playmate.

Will do anything asked of them.....so long as there is a piece of cheese on offer.

Will do the opposite of everything asked of them if no cheese is on offer.

Think that looking cute makes up for any misdemenor. Are usually successful.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Newfoundlands: The house is immaculate, never a hair out of place! Fur in the dishwasher, up the stairs where they never go, in the food, everywhere. Little twirls of slobber up the walls and if you are not quick when they shake their heads it will be in your dinner!

Friendly to absolutely everyone. Golfers in their expensive, posh, golf clothes just love having slobber all over them!

Gentle and sweet in the extreme, but they are both different. Ferdie is over friendly - Joshua likes to see what Ferdie thinks of them first. Ferdie is stubborn, will come back when he gets round to it. Joshua always comes back, very compliant.


----------



## Pawsitive (Mar 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Newfoundlands: The house is immaculate, never a hair out of place! Fur in the dishwasher, up the stairs where they never go, in the food, everywhere. Little twirls of slobber up the walls and if you are not quick when they shake their heads it will be in your dinner!
> 
> Friendly to absolutely everyone. Golfers in their expensive, posh, golf clothes just love having slobber all over them!
> 
> Gentle and sweet in the extreme, but they are both different. Ferdie is over friendly - Joshua likes to see what Ferdie thinks of them first. Ferdie is stubborn, will come back when he gets round to it. Joshua always comes back, very compliant.


ha love this post! My sister has a berner x newfie who is adorable. Likes to chew...iPhones included.

Tries to sit on top of you for cuddles too 

Collies - hmm too smart for their own good sometimes 

Never get tired of rolling a ball, chasing a ball, puncturing a football then shaking it like prey, chewing a ball (if I don't pick up the tennis balls quick enough!), squeaking balls (a favourite pasttime) and investigating anything that might move like a ball (such as a dropped potato that rolls across the floor) and currently learning how to play treibball


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Pawsitive said:


> ha love this post! My sister has a berner x newfie who is adorable. Likes to chew...iPhones included.
> 
> Tries to sit on top of you for cuddles too
> 
> ...


You don't know love till you've a full grown newfie on your lap, licking your ears! Ferdie used to eat everything - four dining chairs, an office chair, two mobile phones, seven sky+ remotes, and even chewed a hole through the brick wall.
He used to drag me across the floor on the office chair with wheels.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> *Westie*
> 
> Can hear a fridge opening whilst fast asleep.
> 
> ...


This all sounds horribly familiar lol. Goes for their cairn cousins too


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

The inconvenient truth about the bichon frise:

1) A pet bichon looks nothing like the bichons you see in books or at crufts. They are usually scruffy, tangled, and a dusty shade of grey. They are often seen with two-tone colouring; grey on top and brown underneath from running through puddles. The pet bichon coat is usually adorned with bits of leaves, twigs, food, etc.

2) They have the attention span of goldf........

3) They are attention whores. Love everybody and expect everybody to love them. If you want loyalty from a dog, don't get a bichon!

4) Ok, so they don't drool and they don't shed - but they still insist on being lap dogs and licking your face even when they're soaking wet, covered in mud and fox poo and chewing on a pigs ear.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Springers= 0 to 60 at the blink of an eye missing out the 2nd,3rd and 4th gear.


Red lining it all the way eh!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rhodesian Ridgebacks:

Food is not a necessary thing for survival...it is a lifestyle. Chewing is cheating.

Have truly made the sport of counter surfing their own.

Consider dirty washing up water to be the finest nectar.

Have faulty brakes. They slam into you full force then look down at you with disbelief "what on earth are you doing on the floor?"

Have mastered many ways of making their displeasure known...the huff, the sigh, the footstamp, the yip, turning their back when asked to do something that they do not agree with.

LOVE to be with their humans, especially if they can sit on your lap and wriggle their bony elbows into you.

Are truly amazed at some of the things humans ask them to do. Like sit. Or stay. They comply just to humour their food provider but let it be known they think it's a crazy request.

Talk. A lot...love to get a point across. Love to get the last word.

Learn so fast it is frightening. Unfortunately that goes for bad behaviour as well as good.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

JRT:

-Perfect recall, 100% of the time, including coming back off a chase
-Rarely barks, only to let you know there is someone at the door
-Needs a full wardrobe as if it's cold/wet/grey outside will not walk
-Not a good ratter, nor mouser, infact will sleep in the same room as mice whilst they eat the food...Knows the word 'rats' and will actively hunt them at the -yard, but more to warn them off than to kill them
-Will catch rabbits, occasionally
-OCD tendencies
-NOT a lapdog, is frankly horrified at the mention of the word 'cuddle' 
-Nervous tendencies

*disclaimer* Do NOT but a JRT thinking you'll get a dog who doesn't bark and has a good recall, i understand mine is faulty


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Newfie - World's 2nd worst watchdog (only beaten by the Bloodhound)

Afghan Hound - Book the Remedial Dog Class!! "Understanding of New Commands: 80 to 100 repetitions or more. Obey First Command: 25% of the time or worse."


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Rhodesian Ridgebacks:
> 
> Food is not a necessary thing for survival...it is a lifestyle. Chewing is cheating.
> 
> ...


sounds about right...


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Greyhounds:

They are not all couch potatoes!

They have a big, loud bark when they use it

they are killer-fast and can seriously hurt you if they knock you over at full speed (I've had my knees slammed and locked by a sideways strafing grey and it bloody hurt, was limping for days)

If they are straight off the track they have no manners. They will wee everywhere, eat any food they can find, and then puke it up again on your carpet (luckily most learn the rules very quickly, and if they have been in rescue/foster homes for a little while they can be perfect)

They can fixate and they are strong dogs, they might look elegant but they are all muscle and sinew and energy.

Off the track, many are used to having complete ownership of their domain, which means some have sleep aggression- certainly not all, but some, and this can be dangerous for children and people who, you know, want to roll over in the night, only to hear a low grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr eminating from the foot of the bed. Luckily I've never had this with my boy, phew!

One word: Gas!

Many have dental issues die to their racing days.

Their tails are like whips, give up on having dainty statues, or even a cup of tea anywhere lower than chest-level. It HURTS when they get you, and they will wag and wag and wag, they'll wag your food off your plate, your glasses off your face, your cups off your sidetable...they WAG!

All that wagging can result in 'happy tail' injuries to the tail, hard to treat and keep covered, sometimes so severe that part of the tail has to be removed. Also, one cut and a waggy tail can make rooms look like a brutal slaughter has taken place with blood splatters everywhere. I've heard of this happening quite a few times!

They can be aloof, and have selective hearing, you really have to push on recall and always need to be careful when chosing when. where to let them off lead.

When they play, it sounds and looks like murder.

They leeeeaaaaaan on you :001_wub: They really are wonderful, wonderful dogs!

LURCHERS:

Wide-ranging differences in size and temperement, but generally- BUY A CRASH HELMET because they're happy little mental cases  :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

German Shorthaired Pointers: 
DO NOT get one of these dogs if you don`t like standing in muddy fields for hours on end. 
DO NOT get one if you don`t like being smothered by a great hairy lump who thinks he`s a lap dog. 
DO NOT get one if you can`t cope with the canine equivalent of a hyperactive toddler
or if you aren`t flattered at being presented with dead animals or fish....:skep:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Newfie - [*url=http://petrix.com/dogsec/leastbark.html]World's 2nd worst watchdog (only beaten by the Bloodhound)[/url]*
> 
> Afghan Hound - Book the Remedial Dog Class!! "Understanding of New Commands: 80 to 100 repetitions or more. Obey First Command: 25% of the time or worse."


I can vouch for that! Even let the man next door climb over the fence when I was out and start working on repairing it! Hopeless!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I can vouch for that! Even let the man next door climb over the fence when I was out and start working on repairing it! Hopeless!


Didn't arrest him then, and instigate a Newfie "waterboarding" manoevre to discover his business being there? ( lick him to smithereens )


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Rainybow, I got a video of an (older) Spaniel competing at Agility, that looks rather like another .. his name was .. guesss!!! Agility Nuts - Spaniel's Tunnel Torment - 19th June 2011 Ruddington


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Welsh Sheepdog - nothing inconvenient about them!

Typically as intelligent as a border collie, but without the manic side or predisposition to get neurotic about things. Will wait peacefully for something interesting to happen without nagging you. Very loving and open hearted towards everyone. 

Since getting Kite, I can't see why they bother making other sorts of dog!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Welsh Sheepdog - nothing inconvenient about them!


So the problem is they give you nothing to whinge about when you're at the cafe with other dog owners!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

from fellow-trainer & USA-apdt member, Kellie Snider... 
Log in | Facebook



> _ On getting a Jack Russell Terrier -
> by Kellie Snider -- Friday, June 24, 2011
> 
> If you think little dogs are easier to take care of than big dogs
> ...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Rainybow, I got a video of an (older) Spaniel competing at Agility, that looks rather like another .. his name was .. guesss!!! Agility Nuts - Spaniel's Tunnel Torment - 19th June 2011 Ruddington


:w00t: looks just like Oscar (except slightly better controlled ) xx thanks for posting


----------

